

87% of American Adults Now Use the Internet - kingkool68
http://www.pewinternet.org/2014/02/27/the-web-at-25-in-the-u-s/

======
Raphmedia
The 13% that doesn't use it is what amaze me. Mostly sick people and seniors I
would guess... ?

